# First ABT Run............



## Chickenwings (Nov 18, 2020)

Finally got the KJ II!  I won't bore you with the issues but there were some but I'll be able to make it work!  I've cooked a bit on a Kamado before but this is the first cook on this one and ABT's were up!


Here's the little buggers all cleaned and ready for filling:







The Filling:  Cream cheese, old cheddar and a bit of rub.  The rub started out as Ted Reader's (Thanks Ted) "Bone Dust" but now it's got a bit less cumin, a bit more garlic and I think this batch had a bit of lemon pepper in it.... anyway tasty:






Filled and ready for the grill:






WAIT!  We gotta do the bacon wrap!  Thin sliced salt reduced bacon:






They hit the grill then at about 225 for somewhere in the neighborhood of 2 hours and 15 minutes.  I used cherry wood for the smoke and it was nice.  Smoky but not TOO smoky.  SWMBO even had one and didn't complain about them being overly smoky!!

The finished product.  Pretty darn good if I do say so myself.  The bacon is JUST crispy enough..


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice those look good........I remember my first time....


----------



## Chickenwings (Nov 18, 2020)

Hahaha well I hope I get better at this too!  These were pretty damn good but I think I can do better.................


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 18, 2020)

I'd say they look great! Nice job

Ryan


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 18, 2020)

They sure look good and sound good to me

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 18, 2020)

Heck yea! I'm with 

 TNJAKE
  I remember my first time too! Lol! Those look real good....just remember next time make about 5 times the amount you think you need and you'll have enough! Lol!


----------



## lowcountrygamecock (Nov 19, 2020)

We started making an abt casserole.  Same flavor but easier.  I seed and slice the peppers and brown them in a pan for a few minutes.  Then mix them in with the normal sausage, cream cheese and cheese filling and put it in a 9x9 casserole dish and into the smoker.  So much easier and same taste.  Lately I've had to do half with peppers and half without because my wife likes the smokey sausace cheesy goodness but not the peppers.


----------

